# Application crashes when printing with hp PSC 1610xi All-In-One



## ediefend (Sep 23, 2006)

I been having trouble printing with my hp PSC 1610xi All-In-One printer. I have a PowerBook G4 running OS X 10.4.7. The printer used to only crash the web browser that I was using when I attempted to print, but has recently started to cause every application I am using to suddenly quit. I have uninstalled the drivers that I had gotten for it from hp and reinstalled the newest drivers from the hp website, but has not changed anything. Went ahead and reinstalled the software that came with the printer and still the same problem. Sometimes I am able to print one time in the application, but if I attempt to print a second item, it crashes. I'm not sure what has changed to cause this other than an update that Mac has put out possibly?
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## trulyperris (Aug 27, 2006)

ediefend said:


> I been having trouble printing with my hp PSC 1610xi All-In-One printer. I have a PowerBook G4 running OS X 10.4.7. The printer used to only crash the web browser that I was using when I attempted to print, but has recently started to cause every application I am using to suddenly quit. I have uninstalled the drivers that I had gotten for it from hp and reinstalled the newest drivers from the hp website, but has not changed anything. Went ahead and reinstalled the software that came with the printer and still the same problem. Sometimes I am able to print one time in the application, but if I attempt to print a second item, it crashes. I'm not sure what has changed to cause this other than an update that Mac has put out possibly?
> Any help would be much appreciated.


I'm having simiar problems, if that helps - misery loves company - I was using G3 with no problems, now with my new Mac - and I do not know what G it might be, because "About this Mac" only gives me "10.4.4." It's the latest one though. Telephone support is very defensive...I don't get it. Why can't we - the ignorant - get help?

I'm having to go back and forth with my old computer, which has about 2 inches of viewable real estate. (It was 3 inches last week).

Let me know if you find a fix.


----------

